# early 26" bmx cruiser



## looneymatthew (Jul 7, 2012)

nitaka 26 bmx cruiser frame and fork. orig paint and decals ..  killer color  one of my favorites.   fork is new chromoly landrace  asking . 500 obo   will email more photos if intrested  fork is new landrace bmx chromo fork will inlude some other items . no rims or bars and stem.


----------

